# Cat swiping whenever we go past



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry, me again,

Candy has a habit of swiping out at us - not all the time, but sometimes when we have to step over her she'll go for our feet, and always when she sits on the ledge at the side of our staircase, when she goe sfor our hands on the handrail.

It's not that aggressive - sometimes it's full-on but most of the time it's a bit half-hearted. But sometimes she has her claws out and the kids are getting a bit alarmed.

I've told them to keep fingers in etc. but Candy has a habit if laying across main routes such as halways and doorways. I've heard that this could be a sign that she is trying to be dominant over us. She does playbite with OH a lot and we are trying to teach her not to do that.

I don't know whether to ignore it or be a bit more pro-active. Is this cause for concern?


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Is this your newest cat? To be honest, you're giong to have to give things a while to settle, I think. You have two cats who are gradually getting used to each other, but they're not there yet. I reckon you have to let ther cats alone for now - let them calm down and get themselves sorted. This behaviour could be related to the fact that Candy's rattled at the other cat - it's really too soon to tell.

Step back; let the cats alone for a bit. I can recommend a Feliway plug-in (or two) to calm the atmosphere down a little in the meantime.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Shimacat, 

Yes, I keep reminding myself that we are still getting to know each other! Candy does seem ridiculously chilled though and I expect that 99% of her swiping and pouncing is misdirected play. We got both cats at the same time - Molly is definitely finding things harder than Candy but she hardly ever swipes, and only when she is clearly upset - and always at OH!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

When i first got Lexi no one wanted to walk past him cause you would have a cat claw scraping across your arm or leg, or even better a whole cat hanging on your foot 
With him it was half playing/half being a bit dominant when he first arrived.
After he got past the initial 'naughty stage' he was a lot better, he still does it very occasionally but it is much more playful than malicious. 
I think it is something she will grow out of, providing you don't react to it, difficult i know!


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Gem,

It's the reacting thing that I find difficult. Well, not me personally - I have lots of training in ignoring bad behaviour having had there kids  - but I have one daughter who reacts like she's walking past a Bengal tiger every time and my OH who makes a big song and dance about 'seeing what she will do'. 

Luckily Candy rarely has her claws out. I think it will settle down in time, she hasn't been here that long and she's still very young.

TC


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

troublecat said:


> Hi, Gem,
> 
> It's the reacting thing that I find difficult. Well, not me personally - I have lots of training in ignoring bad behaviour having had there kids  - but I have one daughter who reacts like she's walking past a Bengal tiger every time and my OH who makes a big song and dance about 'seeing what she will do'.
> 
> ...


They love to get a reaction :lol: it has probably turned into a bit of a game for her now to be honest but i am sure once she grows up she will grow out of it


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

porthos does this from time to time, when he tends to be in a playfull mood hehe


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Do cats ever grow up????


----------

